# FAC - February '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank goodness for all the little birds here that do such a great job of keeping me in line  I swear if my head weren't attached.......

This is the Fiber Arts Chat for February! I can see this year is going to whiz by like the last one did. This is where we keep in touch with each other's lives and where all the new people and lurkers can introduce themselves. So feel free to jump in here and tell us about yourself and what you are working on. If you have questions don't be afraid ask. You might even want to start a new thread just for your question. I can assure you there isn't a question that you can ask that we haven't asked the same question. So please don't your questions are stupid, just ask.

I'm working away on my KAL scarf, gosh isn't nice to knit with this yarn. I've said it before but I'll say it again, I feel like I am knitting with the ocean. It's so calming and serene. I'm working every other Friday at the yarn shop and teaching my sock class. This Saturday is day two and the group should be finished with the leg so we can begin the heel flap and turn the heel. I'm also hoping we can pick-up the instep stitches before the end of class.

I have a lunch date today :banana02: This is someone who I have spent a lot of time on the phone with, like 6 times a day. We know so many of the same people I'm surprised that we don't already know each other. So today we will be meeting for the first time. I'd appreciate all the positive, loving, and romantic thoughts you can send me  If all goes well we will also be seeing each other on Saturday.

That's it for me! How about you all? 

Thank you Wendy bird :kiss:


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Things are going much better for me and my family  I introduced myself to you all last month, and then my 18 yo DS was injured and had to undergo surgery, for a bowel resection. He is doing much better now, but that was a very sobering experience. 

I am currently working on a pair of socks for my mom, and thinking of starting a pair for myself, magic loop style. 

Dh and I are looking at getting into beekeeping, that should be interesting 

Good thoughts for a good time coming your way Marchwind!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind - many good warm fuzzy thoughts/prayers coming your way! Hope you have an awesome lunch (and let us know how it goes!!!)
Katie - so glad your DS is on the mend. It is very scary to have your child in the hospital.
WIHH - I would sorta like to know about that magic loop too,,,, but I am scared of it just from what I have heard. Maybe I should go check out a video.

Well, I have finished my KAL scarf, and should be getting it in the mail soon!
DD liked it real well, so I am making her one to match her hat that I made a month or so ago. I am itching to make a little shrug for DD, have the perfect yarn. I am just gathering my courage to do my first real big item....:help:
I also need to start on another pair of socks. I didn't tell ya'll, but I was making a pair for my DS#2, he tried on the first one and did not like the feel on his foot. So, no biggy, I was gonna just finish up and give them to DH... 
So, I did... and sock #2 is WAY smaller!!! :badmood:

In the future I will ONLY knit them both at the same time, so I can keep them the same size. I am pondering... do I totally undo that sock#2 and start over??? Or just throw it aside and start over??? I tried it on, and it would fit my foot, except it is sorta....weird feeling.... like it is crooked or something.... go figure!

Anyway, I am working on a shawl for my friends daughter, I have 2 items done for her kids already, and this will be the last one, then I am sending them off to Illinois (can you say "merry late christmas" lol! )
Lots of stuff I want to do, I think it will be socks and the little shrug first... then I want to tackle a hat, not a stocking hat but more of a beret type.

AND.... I did the income tax the other day, it should be here next week. We are getting more back than I thought and I am trying to figure out a way to get DH to let me get a spinning wheel. SO... I need lots of input on that. I checked Craigs list and there are two in Canton (about 2 hours away) that is $450. They are both Ashfords. I am going to think/pray/hope/research during the next few days and then I will be on to begging/pleading/bribing/sucking up to DH and do my best to get one. :grin: ((wish me luck and say a prayer!))


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello, everyone.

Marchwind: best wishes! I hope that you have a wonderful time this afternoon, and many more wonderful times ahead.

I received the hand carders I ordered. The dog slicker brushes just weren't doing it for me. These are much easier, especially after watching Maggie Casey's "Start Spinning: The Video." Bless her, she's making crystal clear everything I've read about preparing fiber and spinning, and I'm making real progress! I finally worked up the nerve to start using Mr Darcy's hogget (thank you, Cyndi!) I've got several bobbins spun already, waiting to ply. I'm hoping that it will tell me what it wants to be. I love the off-white blending to muted greys, with strands of brown intertwined. I'm not a big fan of dyed wool. I much prefer the natural colors.

I am embarrassed to admit that spinning has become yet another obsession (as if I needed one!), and that, to feed it, I'll be getting my own sheep in March.

Kathy


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi all! New to the chat. I'm not doing any projects at the moment, I'm out of yarn.  I did just finish a pair of slipper socks with the magic loop method for DD. I just learned it and I like it for socks! I learned it from here http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm. It's not video, but it is picture intensive. It might be a little easier for dial up users than videos, though.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

WIHH and MJ, I second the tutorials at siver's website, she has great instructions and pics. Magic Loop is pretty simple, just takes practice. It's done with a long circ, mine is 32", sz 2. Basically you cast on your needed stitches, move them onto the cable, divide in two, pulling the cable thru the mid point, stitches to be knitted are kept on the left needle and the other half are on the cable. Then when you get those done, you slide the other stitches up onto the needle and knit them. It really is easier to look at pics or watch a video. I don't think i am explaining it very well.

This site has several links to tutes:
http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Magic_Loop


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the new FAC people it is so nice to see you here. Pull up a chair and sit and knit awhile.

Katie that is so scary to have such a thing happen to your child. I am glad he is on the mend.

Well the all you good wishes, warm fuzzy and romantic wishes worked :nanner: As I said we have been talking on the phone for a few weeks and talking on the computer a little bit longer. He is as wonderful in person as he is on the phone. We had both agreed that the first meeting would tell if there really was any chemistry there. I drove to his work and met him there, apparently he told all the "guys" at work about this, it was pretty funny. We had a nice lunch and his boss let him stay and chat with me past the one hour mark  We have agreed to see each other again. So tomorrow night there is a party for our community radio station that is opening a station closer to me. WIHH have you and Cabin heard about KBXE? I think it will be in Bagley or near there. Now maybe I'll be able to play Green Cheese again. But wait, I just thought, if it's a whole new station maybe it will be separate and not have GC :huh: Anyway, Mike, that's his name, is a programmer on the radio station. There is a dance tomorrow night, he is playing in the band and we plan on dancing. So far so good :grin:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woo hoo Marchie! way to go!!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Well, I have 2 hats, socks and a rug OTN. I just finished the longies and plan to take photos tomorrow. The weather has been tolerable and I'm beginning to start seedlings. Other then that, the little one keeps me busy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you put it so well about KAXE. It really is a lot like KEHR. One other bit of trivia about KAXE, it is the oldest community radio station in the country. It began back in '75 I believe and has been going strong since. They win all sorts of awards all the time. The FCC gave them this new station, it almost seems like is was some sort of award too. I'm not sure of the details. But the FCC doesn't just give you a radio station and new frequency. So this is a really big deal. It will be fun to be on the ground floor of all this happening. Also anyone can become a programmer/DJ they offer free classes. Isn't that just the coolest thing?

Thanks for the other station too WIHH I am not familiar with it but I will listen happily.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ahh. Community radio is so much fun. We dont have it here. I actually had a radio show for a while in NM, when the station there was just getting rolling. It was called Wendy's Western Wadio. I had so much fun playing everything that I wanted and taking requests. It has been 6 years since I left there, but they STILL play a couple of the calls that I recorded, including one with my DS (who was 8 at the time). He called me at the station to request a song and I told him it was past his bedtime and lectured him , then played the song of course. 

Gosh those were fun times. It was such a small town and people would come into the station and bring drinks and cds they wanted to hear. We had one guy who would give an astronomy lesson, he was awesome. & a couple of young moms would read from childrens books a "bedtime Story half hour". & local musicians who would drop in (some of them really sucked, LOL).

That station actually has a 'format' now, so it is not quite as raw and organic as it was in those days...sigh.

I have wwheat radio in my favories here. I am pretty sure it was CF who recommended it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH that Alaska station is FANTASTIC! Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Katie, I am glad your son is doing better. I bet that was very sobering. Is that your first pair of socks using the magic loop method? Have you ever made them on double points? If so, which do you like better?

Marchwind, it sounds like you have a lot going on in your life right now. Keep on knitting, keep on knitting... 

WIHH, it is good to see others that still have "a thing" for their husbands!!! I know I do. 

MamaJ, it looks like you are keeping several pair of needles busy. 

Kathy, what sort of sheep are you getting and how many? It really can add to your obsession. 

YankeeTerrier, you have lots going on with sets of needles.  

I just attached the sleeves to the body of the sweater today. Ginny helped talk me through it over the phone. I think I might actually get it done!!!! YIPPEE!!!

We got a good snow yesterday and today. A good reason to stay inside and knit. I went out to get pictures and it was over my muck boots. I did not stay out long with snow in my boots.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

You're right Marchwind, the year does already seem to be going by fast. I have two children graduating from college this year-one with his BA and one with her MDPT-and a wedding in the fall-my oldest DD. This week both the grads called to be sure that I had already thought about lodging-which I hadn't-and to get me started. I thought that May was farther away than that!

I am spinning and knitting away as much as I can for the next few months-I have been asked to have a display table at our local Tree Planting Festival in early May. In this a small town, this is the biggest community event of the year. I felt honored and then worried that I didn't have enough knitted or spun for a display table. It's a good thing I've finished my KAL scarf already so I can move on quickly to other things.

The weather has been spring-like here-still. We seem to have missed winter altogether. El Nino has pushed all the weather to the south and east of us. The snow pack here in the Pacific Northwest is much less than normal, and our biggest months for snow are December and January...all I can think about are all these forested mountains around me in the late, hot, dry summer months, with lightening storms....I'm praying for snow to hit soon and last at least into early April. I do enjoy spring, but I like it better after winter.

My friend who recently moved to the area has made some musically generated friendships, and one of the guys she's been playing with has what she has called 'feral sheep'. These sheep came with the farm the guy bought, and he just 'lets them be'. I've offered to go help with the fleeces and the shearing....hopefully something will be worthwhile. My friend thinks some of them might be shetlands. Even full of 'stuff', a few fleeces might be interesting. She also says that one or more of the ewes might be lambing soon...I'm NOT going to check on that any time soon-really; I don't need more sheep; I don't need more sheep; I don't need more sheep. I'll convince myself first, then go see the flock to check on the fleeces...that's safer, right?

Hoping that you're all enjoying seasonable weather with dreams of abundant summer crops.
betty


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

It is so warm here I have started "Solar dyeing" my fleece.....I didnt know dyeing wool could be so much fun....I was so anti coloring a natural fleece for so long I cant believe how quickly I have been converted.  
I am currently working on a Yak Irish hiking scarf for myself...and a Baby blanket from lovely yarn spun from dyed tops from a fibre club on Rav...and dyeing two lots of my own fleece with one lot spun and drying on the line now and the other drying after the dyeing. 
Dont forget people have fun in the snow...some of us never see it and Marchie You Go Girl!! :dancingbanana:


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Finished longies


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Yankee Terrier... very nice. I bet they are warm.

I can't believe how cute this little sweater is turning out. I am trying to figure out how far to go for the crew neck. Her formulas are for adult sweaters in that area. I don't want the top of the sweater way too long so that the armpits are at their waist and the bottom of the sweater below their knees. Does anybody know of a toddler pullover crew neck sweater pattern I could look at?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Mrs Homesteader, try this one: http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/pullover_with_hood.php

I made it for my son, and loved the pattern, it works very well. It has a hood, not a collar, but the placement ought to be similar, and it's the only one I have used that I can tell you for sure is a good fit. (My son wore it until the cuffs unravelled!)

Sounds like everyone is having busy and interesting times.  We are still deep in winter, although it's seed catalogue time and in another few weeks will be time to start some of the seedlings inside (we have 'official last frost' on May 7 here, and last year we had hard frost June 8, so I'm playing it VERY safe this year and waiting). Winter is time to clean up the indoors, though ... and I tackled the fibre room. I sorted a bunch of fabric and have 2 big bags that my mom will take and sort for quilting (she does some, and works with a couple of charity quilting groups too), and it feels good to have things at least a bit more organized.

I got Aldon Amos' Big Book Of Handspinning from the library and got inspired to wash and store my fleeces properly, too. I have bags and buckets and boxes of fleeces here, but most of them are too dirty to be worth the trouble of getting them clean - that little flaky dirt stuff that won't come out with washing or carding is just NOT worth the pain. I know the mill can get it out with the heavy duty scouring stuff they have, but it's beyond my skill, so all that stuff is now destined for garden mulch. The "keepers" are now washed (or soaking, I have 2 still in buckets) or spread out to dry (the floors of both my stepkids' rooms are covered - they aren't here for a few days, it oughta be dry by the time they get back!), and what was already washed is now mostly packaged in pillowcases and suspended from the closet ceiling. I still have a few stray things in boxes on shelves, but it is a substantial improvement. 

I also finished knitting a buttoned neckwarmer from SpinOff magazine: it's very simple, and fits well without having to pull it over your head, and it's nice and warm! Perfect for filling in that space that your jacket won't cover unless you zip it up to your chin (which is uncomfortable). 

Have a happy fibery week, everyone!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Today, still in pain with what I now believe to be a sinus infection, I spent a lot of time looking for just the right thing to knit. I looked at hundreds of patterns. Started a dishcloth and ripped it out three times. Rifled through bags of yarn. Didn't get inspired. Oh, well. I guess that brief flame of fiber passion has died out for now. I am hoping it will kindle again, because I was wanting to make my parents and in-laws something before we go visit them. :bored:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle, I will check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I think I have Knitter's Arm. Back in the summer, my arm starting hurting me. I thought it was from carrying the full milk buckets to the house. It has bothered me off and on. I have noticed since I have been knitting like crazy on my sweater, that it is really hurting. The muscle right below my elbow on the topside of my arm is swollen. Also, down above the wrist is hurting too. I am using arnica gel and have not knitted the first stitch today. I am so close to being done it is killing me to ignore it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mrs Homesteader, I sure hope your arm gets better! Last summer I had some pain in one of my arms, and later figured out that I had a death grip on my knitting needles! I have eased way up and no more pain. Arnica is awesome, it should help you out!

Well, I am finishing DD's Irish hiking scarf and my friends daughters shawl is going well. I pulled out the pattern I want to do for DD's shrug... it scared me! :help: I may just cast on and knit it anyway.... I can always frog it, right?? 

Also want to start an afghan for DS#2, he loves soft fuzzy yarn and I have some I think will make him real happy, it is in reds and blacks. So, I may look for a pattern on that before I cast on for the shrug. I have to admit, I am a little scared of starting a sweater/shrug type project. 

Also thinking about a headband.... I think I have more ideas than time! lol!

Currently shopping for a spinning wheel... I need to study more about how to clean the fleece and spin, but I am ready to do it!

Happy knitting.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, hello! Is it February already? Been busy with life--bathroom/laundry remodel (my job is constant clean-up and go-pher), work, homeschooling, trying to keep my little etsy shop alive, sending in yarn samples for the phatfiber box, doing bookwork, taxes and FAFSA, and the requisite cooking and cleaning. Sheesh. I need to clone myself.

Mrs. Homesteader, if you can find a chiropractor that also does applied kinesiology, you might get some relief. AK docs can find muscles that are "slackers" and jump start them so that they are working properly again. Perhaps this is not your problem, but that would be the first place I would start. 

Mamajohnson, congrats on the "go-ahead" to get a wheel. 

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Mrs. Homesteader: I do hope your arm is getting better. I know how this feels. I have fluid on the joints of my elbow from alot of swelling following a fall. The Dr. is now saying that it's Post Traumatic Arthritis. They just can't help themselves, they have to find a label for everything and call it a diagnosis. He gave me scripts for anti inflammatory meds that remind me of tv commercials. To relieve the swelling using these meds I could have a fatal stroke, fatal heart attack, fatal kidney, renal or liver failure....................but the swelling and fluid would be deminished. Oh and take this script for pain as well as this Phenergan so that you don't throw up from the pain meds. IDIOTS I TELL YA! It may take a little longer but I decided to do it my way by eating foods that are known to reduce inflammation such as blueberries, lentils, walnuts and avoiding foods that aggrevate pain and inflammation such as tomatoes, potatoes, egglplants and dairy products. I'm so grateful I'd put up several quarts of fresh blueberries. I love them and these are especially sweet and they seem to have helped alot.

I haven't been able to knit for the past 4 days and it's killing me because I'm trying so hard to finish the KAL scarf for northernprariegirl. There is no way I'll be able to finish it and have it to her by the 11th. This is causing me even more grief. She's been a total sweetheart about it but I still feel horrible. Like you, I'm so close to finishing and can't wait to see it.

I have at least a dozen other knitting and crocheting projects that I'd just love to get started on but with the left elbow and hand I'm not going to put myself in that position again of getting started and not being able to complete it for months on end.

Soooooo, being the type of person that cannot stand to be idle, I think I just might take the time to practice and play with my new serger and possibly even get some much needed sewing done. I've got several items all cut out and organized with everything I need. I've been mentally convincing myself that this won't bother that arm. LOL Fabric is still fiber right?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My big and exciting news is that I am knitting a sock from the toe up. Not quite as sweet as getting a new boyfriend, or even a new spinning wheel, but STILL. I am cranking it out fast because I cannot wait to try the short row heel. 1 more inch of knitting til I get to it...:bouncy: I will then be able to knit in pattern until I actually run out of yarn! Who knows how tall these socks could get! At least an inch or 2 taller than any I have made before. Yippee! I can do gussets if they get really tall! 

Oh there will be pictures, dont you worry about that.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> My big and exciting news is that I am knitting a sock from the toe up. Not quite as sweet as getting a new boyfriend, or even a new spinning wheel, but STILL. I am cranking it out fast because I cannot wait to try the short row heel. 1 more inch of knitting til I get to it...:bouncy: I will then be able to knit in pattern until I actually run out of yarn! Who knows how tall these socks could get! At least an inch or 2 taller than any I have made before. Yippee! I can do gussets if they get really tall!
> 
> Oh there will be pictures, dont you worry about that.


Cool! What do you think now that you've done both?? 


I just ordered a couple pair of the Harmony needles, twitchingly waiting for them to get here. I have a project that's on hold until they get here and I'm very curious to see how they feel/work.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

GAM, I can't wait to see a picture. I am trying to picture in my mind the concept of knitting from the toe up. I will be interested in which you think is easier.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader, you may have a repetitive stress injury (lateral epicondylitis aka tennis elbow) from knitting; I developed it after knitting 4 pairs of socks in a week. It's a tear in the tendon near your elbow. I called it my extreme sports injury. It usually heals up if you stop the aggravating activity.
I should have stopped knitting after 2 pairs, because I ended up having to wear a splint for months. I'm finally knitting again, but try to be careful not to overdo.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> My big and exciting news is that I am knitting a sock from the toe up. Not quite as sweet as getting a new boyfriend, or even a new spinning wheel, but STILL. I am cranking it out fast because I cannot wait to try the short row heel. 1 more inch of knitting til I get to it...:bouncy: I will then be able to knit in pattern until I actually run out of yarn! Who knows how tall these socks could get! At least an inch or 2 taller than any I have made before. Yippee! I can do gussets if they get really tall!
> 
> Oh there will be pictures, dont you worry about that.


Do tell how you got that started! I have tried to knit toe up 3 times, and fail miserably!
pictures...pictures!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Warning.... do not try new things when knitting early in the morning near the wood stove. I am trying to finish this sweater (my first) and each new thing I have to stop and think about. We have been getting up VERY early this week and the house is VERY cold. So, I am either back here in the office (I have a small heater going) or I sit by the wood stove doing things until the house warms up a bit. I am at one of the stop and think places with my sweater. I did not understand, so I opened up my sweater thread below and typed out this long explanation of where I was and then started typing the instructions and was going to ask how to do something. After typing most of it, I started typing the answer. DUH... it was in the instructions after all. I was just to sleepy to see it. I am actually not that much farther than what the picture shows, but I am bound and determined to finish this thing.  Back to the wood stove and my knitting needles. Sigh....


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> Mrs Homesteader, I sure hope your arm gets better! Last summer I had some pain in one of my arms, and later figured out that I had a death grip on my knitting needles! I have eased way up and no more pain. Arnica is awesome, it should help you out!





ajaxlucy said:


> Mrs. Homesteader, you may have a repetitive stress injury (lateral epicondylitis aka tennis elbow) from knitting; I developed it after knitting 4 pairs of socks in a week. It's a tear in the tendon near your elbow. I called it my extreme sports injury. It usually heals up if you stop the aggravating activity.


I am thinking this is my problem. The death grip along with the repetitive movements. I have just done a little bit of knitting this morning, but kept realizing my arm was all tensed up and gripping the needle like someone was trying to steal it from me. I would relax the arm and move on only to realize a short time later that I was doing it again. It has started to hurt again. So, I am taking a break and will apply some more arnica salve and try again later. 

Glad to give you a chuckle WIHH. I sometimes have the same problem in the evening too.  Double whammy. I need to tell myself to go to bed earlier, since I am getting up earlier. Either that or take a nap. :zzz:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Just in case no one sees it... I put a question at the end of the sweater vs. neckhole thread.:help:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, I had to answer my own question.  Ya'll were busy elsewhere. I went a got the size of needle I needed today. My sweet man had the day off and he took me. I am now working on the ribbing at the neckline. Then I need to sew the armpits together and fix some of the tight pull on my colorwork. I am not quite sure yet who I will give it to. I just wanted to make a small one as my first one to get it done. 

By the way, I went to Hobby Lobby to get my needle and it was 30% off. I don't know if all the needles were or not. I did not even know until it gave me the discount at the register.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my! I finally got up in my attic to look at a few fleeces I have up there. As it turns out I have more fleeces up there than I thought :dance: There are also bats up there (not this time of year but in the summer) so there is bat poop all over everything. It's just a darn good thing every thing is encased in plastic bags or sealed boxes. I was looking for a particular fleece, it is a ram's fleece that I got from a friend and had processed more than 12 years ago. I found 4 colored fleeces that were all processed at the same time and tossed them down the hole that is the entrance to my attic. I then took them outside to open them and switch them to clean plastic bags. But oh my goodness are these really, really nice fleeces. I had forgotten how really wonderfully soft these were. Now I am in fiber lust with them all :teehee: I need to figure out which one will offer enough fleece to spin for an XL men's sweater. I think I know which one I want to spin for this project but I need to ask the person this will be for first :nanner: This is better than any gift anyone could give me what joy to find and wallow in these luscious fleeces. Maybe it's time to get naked and roll, roll, roll :run: ound:

On another happy note. The BF thing is wonderful!!!!! I am in like and love and it is reciprocated, and he is just fantastic. To top it all off today is my Friday :clap: I'm just one very happy girl these days.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Marchie, if you don't watch it and use up all your fiber, you might have to actually insulate your attic!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Annie I know


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

BF??? All I can think of is Breast Feeding, lol.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Nellie!!!! BF is Boy Friend :nanner:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew! I'm tired.

Yesterday we sheared 110 polypay ewes and ewe yearlings. Sold a bunch o' fleece right off the skirting table (and I had to warn the ladies a couple of times that anyone involved in a catfight would be put out of the barn). We hire an industrious 20 year old who is shearing his way through college. It took him from 8 - 4, with a little break for lunch. 

As is usual, we opened it up to the public for educational purposes. Lots of families visited--perhaps as many as 100 people came between 9 and noon. We had a couple of ladies demoing spinning and one cranking socks. We had our little workshop set up to sell wool product and for the first time ever, made more than the shearer and workers cost us. 

Today we road-tripped 340 lbs. of wool to the mill for processing into top and roving. 3 hours there, 3 hours back. Good planning session and catch-up time for The Farmer and I. But...

I need a vacation.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Weever, a very long and tiring day, but so full of fun. I am sure the people who came out really learned some things as well as enjoyed themselves. What a neat way to do it with the sock knitter set up and spinners there. I would have loved to come and help out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up for March. Please post there, here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4306213#post4306213

Thanks!


----------

